# faire chier - registre



## kojemiaka

Bonjour, 

J'entends souvent dire "putain" par mes amis d'univérsité. Ils peuvent le dire même devant un professeur et cela passe. Je me pose la question si l'on peut dire "fait chier" devant le professeur? Ou c'est une locution plus grossière? 
[...]

Merci d'avance.

Deuxième question: comment peut-on dire "tu me fais chier" d'une manière  moins grossière? En d'autres termes, comment peut-on remplacer cette  tournure?


----------



## ygerne

L'idéal est de ne pas employer cette expression que ce soit devant un enseignant ou toute autre personne.Si vraiment quelqu'un vous ennuie à ce point et que vous ne pouvez éviter de lui parler, dites-lui : " Tu me fatigues. " Mais n'employez aucune des 3 expressions que vous avez mises entre guillemet, elles sont extrêmement grossières.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ygerne said:


> L'idéal est de ne pas employer cette expression que ce soit devant un enseignant ou toute autre personne. Il n'y a jamais d'idéal... donc. Si vraiment quelqu'un vous ennuie à ce point et que vous ne pouvez éviter de lui parler, dites-lui : " Tu me fatigues. " Mais n'employez aucune des 3 expressions que vous avez mises entre guillemet, elles sont extrêmement grossières.



Tout dépend du registre, du degré de confiance, et de l'âge... de ygerne!
Putain, merde, bordel sont tellement communs qu'ils ont perdu toute leur force originale, voyons.
Pour être moins grossier: _Oh, la barbe, hein! C'est bon, là, arrête! _entre autres.


----------



## Maître Capello

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Putain, merde, bordel sont tellement communs qu'ils ont perdu toute leur force originale, voyons.


Ce n'est pas parce que ces exclamations sont malheureusement devenues monnaie courante qu'on peut les tolérer! Je rejoins en cela parfaitement ygerne.


----------



## ygerne

Merci Maître Capello, je commençais en effet à me sentir très vieille et quelque peu "dépassée". Que Juan Jacob se rassure, je n'emploie jamais "Oh ,la barbe !", enfin très rarement . Mais on entend assez de grossièretés toute la journée alors que l'on peut très bien s'exprimer plus poliment sans pour autant utiliser un langage châtié. Il m'arrive de faire des écarts de langage, je ne viens pas d'une autre planète ou d'un autre siècle , mais je crois pas que l'on puisse dire que des expressions comme "tu me fais ..." sont tout à fait banales entre amis qui se font confiance. Il y a aussi des JEUNES qui ne se parlent pas de cette façon .....


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas parce que ces exclamations sont malheureusement devenues monnaie courante qu'on peut les tolérer! Je rejoins en cela parfaitement ygerne.





ygerne said:


> Merci Maître Capello, je commençais en effet à me sentir très vieille et quelque peu "dépassée". Que Juan Jacob se rassure, je n'emploie jamais "Oh ,la barbe !", enfin très rarement . Mais on entend assez de grossièretés toute la journée alors que l'on peut très bien s'exprimer plus poliment sans pour autant utiliser un langage châtié. Il m'arrive de faire des écarts de langage, je ne viens pas d'une autre planète ou d'un autre siècle , mais je crois pas que l'on puisse dire que des expressions comme "tu me fais ..." sont tout à fait banales entre amis qui se font confiance. Il y a aussi des JEUNES qui ne se parlent pas de cette façon .....



Je ne vois en quoi une expression vulgaire à l'origine, j'en conviens, ne puisse être utilisée alors qu'elle est devenue tout à fait anodine, à moins d'en venir à nos origines culturelles, lingüistiques et générationnelles qui, de toute évidence ici, ne sont pas les mêmes.

Pour en revenir à la question: Dire _fait chier _*devant *(ce qui est demandé) un prof n'a rien de grave si l'élève écrase le moustique qui le survole.

Dire _fait chier_ *à *un prof en classe, là, oui, c'est vraiment pas gentil même si le prof ne l'est pas non plus.

Dire _fait chier_ *à* un prof au bistrot en parlant du Loto qu'on a pas touché, y'a pas mort d'homme.

Bref, demandons à *kojemiaka* le contexte *très *précis.


----------



## ygerne

Que des collègues disent "fait chier" entre eux pour une raison ou pour une autre ne me choque pas , mais qu'un élève le dise en classe , cela me choque beaucoup et je suis loin d'être la seuele de ma génération ou non. ilfaut être capable d'adapter son langage selon l'endroit où l'on se trouve et les personnes qui nous entourent. Et si un prof vous disait ( je n'ose pas vous tutoyer ) " tu me fais chier Juan !", sincèrement penseriez-vous que c'est un prof "cool" "in" "branché" ?


----------



## mamomi

Ces mots sont devenus banals dans le langage de la rue. Ils n'en restent pas moins grossiers. Pour ne pas dire "fait chier" qui est très vulgaire, vous pouvez dire "tu me casses les pieds", ou "tu me saoûle" ainsi, vous resterez assez correct tout en utilisant des expressions d'aujour'hui, ceci avec vos camarades. Mais je vous déconseille de dire ces mots à vos professeurs, à qui vous devez le respect.

Le mot "putain" est souvent, de nos jours, utilisé en tant qu'interjection. C'est en ce sens qu'il est accepté. Cependant, son utilisation classe immédiatement son utilisateur, à tort ou à raison, comme une personne de basse éducation.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

mamomi said:


> Cependant, son utilisation classe immédiatement son utilisateur, à tort ou à raison, comme une personne de basse éducation.



Vraiment à tort.


----------



## mamomi

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Vraiment à tort.



Je suis d'accord et je pense aussi que ce n'est pas nécessaire pour s'exprimer, même en écrasant un moustique. 

Même si certain ne sont pas choqués par un gros mot entre amis, ils y en a, même dans les groupes banchés qui le sont encore. Souvent ceux-ci ne disent rien, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils trouvent cela acceptable. Il est évident qu'il est mieux de ne pas dire de grossièretés, au moins vous ne choquerez personnes, pas même ceux qui en disent.


----------



## LV4-26

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> [...]
> Dire _fait chier_ *à *un prof en classe, là, oui, c'est vraiment pas gentil même si le prof ne l'est pas non plus.
> 
> Dire _fait chier_ *à* un prof au bistrot en parlant du Loto qu'on a pas touché, y'a pas mort d'homme.|...]


Personnellement, je ne le dis dans aucune des deux situations évoquées. Mais je suis d'accord que la distinction est importante puisque, dans le premier cas, il s'agit d'une agression verbale caractérisée alors, que dans le deuxième, c'est uniquement le registre employé qui est en cause.


----------



## kojemiaka

mamomi said:


> Ces mots sont devenus banals dans le langage de la rue. Ils n'en restent pas moins grossiers. Pour ne pas dire "fait chier" qui est très vulgaire, vous pouvez dire "tu me casses les pieds", ou "tu me saoûle" ainsi, vous resterez assez correct tout en utilisant des expressions d'aujour'hui, ceci avec vos camarades.



Merci mamoni pour les exemples concrets. Par la suite je vais essayer d'employer l'expression "tu me casses les pieds" ou "tu m'ennuies" au lieu de dire "tu me fait ...". Juste je veux aussi vous faire remarquer que l'expression "faire ..." est utilisé partout dans le milieu étudiant de nos jours.


----------



## Aoyama

> Que Juan Jacob se rassure, je n'emploie jamais "Oh ,la barbe !", enfin très rarement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, mais moi, ça ne me rassure pas, au contraire. Je trouve que ""Oh ,la barbe !" est très classe. Un petit charme désuet style Bardot ou Sagan fin année 50 ou feu Robert Lamoureux début 60, ou même Jean Marais dans les Enfants terribles ... Bien mieux que l'exemple cité, qui reste grossier, même si la grossièreté s'est banalisée, on le sait bien.
> Pour ce qui est de "putain", je préfère l'interjection, comme les moules, à la provençale : "putaing (de) cong !", en faisant sonner légèrement le "g", pas trop.
> En cours, la grande classe devant le prof, surtout si on est russe ...
Click to expand...


----------



## mamomi

kojemiaka said:


> Merci mamoni pour les exemples concrets. Par la suite je vais essayer d'employer l'expression "tu me casses les pieds" ou "tu m'ennuies" au lieu de dire "tu me fait ...". Juste je veux aussi vous faire remarquer que l'expression "faire ..." est utilisé partout dans le milieu étudiant de nos jours.



Je sais bien que c'est utilisé partout dans le monde étudiant, mais d'autres expressions aussi. Ce n'est pas parce que d'autres le font que vous êtes obligé de le faire. Prennez mes exemples, ils sont d'actualité et vous ne serez pas regardé comme un extra-terreste en les utilisant. J'ai 2 enfants et 2 neuveux au lycée et en université et j'ai pris soins, avant de vous répondre de leur demander (au 4) ce qui se disait en ce moment, autre que ""fais...  A ma précédente liste, vous pouvez d'ailleurs ajouter, "tu me prends la tête", "ça me prend la tête". 
Lorsque que j'ai posé la question en donnant la raison de ma demande, voici ce qu'un d'entre eux (universsitaire, 18 ans),  m'a répondu : c'est drôle, je le dis tout le temps et pourtant, quand je l'entends, ça me perce les tympans. Significatif n'est-ce-pas? 

Enfin, si vous voulez être "comme les autres", au moins vous savez quand vous pouvez le dire et quand il vaut mieux vous abstenir.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
J'enseigne à l'université.
Je dis "fais chier" quand je parle tout seul ou que je suis avec des amis.
J'entends des étudiants dire "fais chier" entre eux.
Mais je ne tolèrerais pas vraiment qu'un étudiant me dise "fais chier" ou "putain" ou "ça me prend la tête" pendant un cours, par exemple si je lui demande d'aller au tableau ou autre chose...
À éviter en présence d'un prof ou en cours.
Après, entre copain, on dit ce qu'on veut


----------



## LV4-26

Tout à fait d'accord, Tit Tornade.

Mais ne faut-il pas envisager un cas un peu intermédiaire et que j'ai déjà évoqué plus haut ?
Celui où l'étudiant dit "fait chier" pour une raison qui ne concerne pas directement son prof mais en s'adressant à lui quand même.
Exemple :
"Je n'arrive pas à faire cet exercice. Fait chier d'être si nul".

Je coupe peut-être les cheveux en quatre mais il me semble qu'en tant que professeur, je tolérerais beaucoup plus facilement ce genre de propos, même si, naturellement, il peut avoir une influence sur mon opinion de l'élève.

Après, il est certain que cette discussion est rendue compliquée par une autre question : suis-je choqué par quelque chose que je ne ferais pas moi-même ? La réponse n'est pas nécessairement "oui" pour tout le monde. Mais, naturellement, nous sortons là du cadre de ce forum. Je ne l'évoque que parce que je pense qu'elle contribue à expliquer les opinions divergentes exprimées ici.


----------



## Chimel

Résumons: par leur fréquence même, toutes ces expressions perdent inévitablement un peu de leur âpreté. De (très) vulgaires, elles deviennent, selon la perception, grossières, populaires, voire (très) familières.

Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles sont devenues innocentes. De manière générale, on ne peut donc que recommander la prudence à Kojemiaka. Après, chaque situation est différente (le contexte, la raison précise pour laquelle on emploie l'expression, les relations qu'on entretient avec le prof...). Si tu es au bistrot avec un prof, comme le suppose Juan, c'est sans doute déjà que tu as des rapports plus personnels avec lui. Si un copain renverse ton verre sur ton pantalon et que, dans un moment d'exaspération, tu t'exclames "Oh, tu fais chier", je ne pense pas que tu seras pour autant jugé comme quelqu'un de vulgaire ("tu me casses les pieds", "tu me prends la tête", "tu m'ennuies"... ne conviendraient d'ailleurs pas ici). Mais si tu emploies ce type d'expression à tout moment et pour n'importe quel prétexte, l'impression risque tout de même d'être très négative, je suis d'accord là-dessus.


----------



## TitTornade

LV4-26 said:


> Tout à fait d'accord, Tit Tornade.
> 
> Mais ne faut-il pas envisager un cas un peu intermédiaire et que j'ai déjà évoqué plus haut ?
> Celui où l'étudiant dit "fait chier" pour une raison qui ne concerne pas directement son prof mais en s'adressant à lui quand même.
> Exemple :
> "Je n'arrive pas à faire cet exercice. Fait chier d'être si nul".



Bonsoir,
Effectivement, il m'est déjà arrivé d'être dans une situation comme celle-là et je ne me prive pas de faire remarquer sa grossièreté à l'étudiant qui dit "fait chier", "putain" ou autre pendant un cours. Mais c'est plutôt une remarque sur un ton détendu, du genre : "eh ben, faut pas s'énerver comme ça ! On va essayer d'utiliser un langage moins vulgaire, à partir de maintenant..."  Mais, je pense qu'il est clair que ça me déplaît d'entendre ceci en classe...

Après, je connais certains collègues qui pourraient mettre à la porte un(e) étudiant(e) dans cette situation... Et d'autres qui ne réagiraient pas...


----------



## le Grand Soir

Je suis d'accord avec TitTornade.  Moi, je suis enseignant au lycée où mes élèves sont presque tout à fait hispanophones.  Ils sont tellement grossiers quand ils parlent entre eux-mêmes.  Par fois ils laissent tomber un mot grossier en me parlant soit en espagnol soit en "anglais" et je n'y réagis pas.  C'est tout autre chose s'ils avaient l'intention de m'engueuler.


----------

